# Egg Collection was too late - BFN



## sam123 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm hoping that someone can help me.  I did my first IVF and got a BFN last week.  I then had a consultation with the Doc to talk through the cycle and next steps.  He told me that it seemed that by the time they got to my EC, the follicles had already released the eggs, ie EC was too late, and this meant that they couldn't get the best eggs since these had already disappeared into my pelvic area !  He went on to say that the quality of the eggs that were harvested was second best , and that next time they'd try and do EC sooner.


Has anyone else experienced this?    Is this common, and what is normally done to prevent this?

I'm due to start my second IVF in June and need to find out as much as I can before then.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated,

thanks

sam


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sam, I need donor eggs so I am not sure on advice about the quality etc, but I just wanted to say I am sorry to hear of your BFN honey and to give you a huggle 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi sam, sorry to hear of your BFN. Im not sure of the procedure as this is our 1st IVF and Im downregging at the moment but did you downregulate prior to stimulation? I ask because I know that if you dont downregulate then your ovaries can prematurely release eggs therefore by the time E/C arrives its too late. Im not an expert by any means as I say this is our 1st Ivf but I suppose you have to try to eliminate everything so that you can get the answers you need dont you. Very sorry again and I hope they get it right on your next IVF in June and you have a  
Take care for now,
Kelly
xx


----------



## goose (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,

Very sorry about the BFN - my DW had a similar risk during her cycle. It was towards the end of stimulation and the clinic we used had daily morning blood tests. They noticed with a couple of days to go before the expected trigger date that her LH levels were surging (she had been down-regging prior to the stimulation cycle so LH had started off low).

LH surges at this stage can cause a natural release of eggs (that's what natural LH does in a normal cycle) - so the clinic gave her an emergency dose of Cetrotide to control the surge.

There's some details on LH surges here: http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/serono/products/cetrotide/index.jsp

From them on, she had blood tests twice daily to monitor for further surges and was advised daily on the times and amount of Cetrotide to inject as well as the normal drug types and dosages.

In the end, they collected 15 eggs from 18 follicles.

I don't know if Cetrotide is something that can be prescribed as a scheduled drug in a stimulation cycle, but maybe you could make sure the clinic monitor regularly for an LH surge towards the end of your next cycle?

/links


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just wanted to say Im sorry this has happened for you.
I dont have anything to add as Im awaiting my first cycle, but I hope you can get to the bottom of it and prevent it from happening next time

J-Mo x


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Hi there

So sorry that you have had to go through this....I do have to agree with goose though that there are things that can be done to prevent this....sorry to say this but your clinic is in charge of ensuring this does not happen .....if they are on top of things anway?!!!

Good Luck with the next cycle...

L

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Just to add to this I had EC on Friday, I started my cycle as an IUI cycle but had to convert to IVF because of too many follies. I hadn't down regged so I just had 3 shots of cetrotide on the days until I did my trigger jab to supress my LH levels. So I agree entirely with Goose that this could be something to discuss with your cons in your next cycle.

Good luck

Sam


----------



## bonnycat (Apr 18, 2007)

Another thumbs up for Goose's advice!  I had IVF in Feb '07 for the first time and as a result of daily blood tests the doc was able to spot that my LH level had surged and he was worried that I had ovulated too soon.  I had a massive dose of Cetrotide and then was asked to go in the following day as my LH levels were still high to rescue any remaining eggs.  When I came round after the aneasthetic they told me there were no eggs and that I had not ovulated at all!  I then had the trigger injection that evening and had EC a second time 36 hours later.  Fortunately they retrieved 14 eggs and I am now 11 weeks pregnant.  The point of this story is that it is really beneficial to have daily blood tests so your medication can be altered accordingly.  We went private through the ARGC and this was all part of the service but I know friends who have had IVF on the NHS or privately at their local hospital and the monitoring and tailoring of meds/blood tests/scans is not so individualised.  Good luck with it all!
Bonnycat


----------



## goose (Apr 19, 2007)

That's a bit of a coincidence! We're also at the ARGC - first time with IVF - and 11 weeks pregnant too.

I saw some other posts that Cetrotide can be prescribed as part of a pre-determined regime - so it might still be worth considering even if monitoring is not done daily.


----------

